# I don't know what Bulbs to choose!



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

I own Discus fish and know I want plants in my fishtank. I just changed the gravel to Eco Complete for planted aquaruims. I'm going to make my own light fixture. But between the trichromatic, full spectrum, daylight, blues, whites and all the diferent brands I just don't know witch one to choose . I'm going to make 36" lamp that will hould 4 strip flouresent bulbs for my 45 gal high fishtank. I'm knew to aquarium plantes so I'm in need of infomation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site. 

Daylight bulbs are probably your best bet. They are usually around 6500-6700 Kelvin temp, so they work nicely for planted tanks. I prefer either 6700K or 10000K or a combination of both. If the whites or blues are anywhere near 10000K then you may want a couple of those and a couple daylights.


----------



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info.


----------

